# what wrong with Mac OS X and Apple ...



## maccatalan (Aug 29, 2001)

Hello.

First I would like you to know I like a lot OS X. It's a very great system and the most great is GNU Darwin, I think. That's all wonderful, but ...

But when you set the view of a window to list with sorting value to file name, then, if you change the name of a file then the list isn't resort (ex. : {Apple, Applications, Games}, you do Apple -> zApple, and you see (until you open again the window) : {zApple, Applications, Games} ).

When you select a file in a window and another in elsewhere (in some other window), the both are selected. Fortunately, Apple's Finder only considers the last selected one.

The speed is not shown on a PPP connection with "Internet Connect.app". There is no way (in "System Preferences.app") to use a Connection Script (very usefull when you use a terminal connection).

There's no more folder exploration by "1/2 click". I mean : when you drag a file on a folder it was opened using OS 9. This was very (but very very) useful.

(...)


Thank you Apple for including in OS X 10.1 all those brilliant ideas you got in the past. Thank you also to have made OS X, it's the best idea you got (thank you NeXT).

Pierre.

PS (-----> to Apple):

what about a Mac OS X for Intel ?

I use a Mac since I'm 3 (I began with an Apple ][e), but I've to recognize you're so crazy : how can you think dealers to sell your products when on an iMac they win only $15 (my father was AppleCenter in south of France).
Do you think a business, a familly can live with this few ?
I'm very sad because when a customer comes and says "I would like to buy an iMac" my father answers back : "Then I'm sorry but you will have to go elsewhere to buy it, why not using the AppleStore because I lost money selling it to you. I just have a $15 margin". I'm very sad for the customer and for my father. That's horrible to see how a Mac lover can hate Apple. The worst is that I agree with him ("arg!!" ...).

What do you think of your after-sales policy ? When a customer comes to see us with an iMac we say : "We are sorry, but you will have to wait a lot. Or you buy an Apple Care service and some Apple's expert of Toulouse will come to see you, or you give us your Mac and we send it to Holland (to Apple). You wait in every case.
Bhe most often we are able to repair it. So why don't you allow us to fix the problem, why do you force this future ex-Mac lover the customer is to wait ??

Apple kills Apple, as the Human kills Humanity.

Yesterday a mother went to see me. She had a problem with her Mac. I fixed it, two hours later her child was using Adibou on. What would have happend if I didn't fixed it ? She would have waited, ok, but fo her child is the summer holidays. She want's her Adibou.

My friends always argue to convince me of the superiority of PC on Mac. I do as if I didn't agree. But even if I know Mac software (OS X first) to be better than Windows, I can't be without thinking about Linux. Even if I know Mac to be cheaper now than some years ago, I can't be without dreaming about a perfect Mac : just a motherboard (why not from Apple) but with the video card I want (a little one), with the number of processors I want, with the number of disks I want and with the PCI cards I want (no firewire, no sound, ...). This is the Mac I want. Do you remember Gassé : "Open Mac" ?
When my father looks for a network installation for a company who needs one I say : why don't you put some Mac Server with MacOS X as Firewall, why don't you put some Mac as ... He laughs. He uses every day a Mac but it does now many years he forgot to believe in Apple. He no longer is a dreamer. He is realist, now. He was one of the first (before Apple France creation) to sell Mac in France. He was enthusiast at the idea of changing the face of the society by a new computer system. He made a lot for the Macintosh. Today he is sad. He hates Apple, Apple strangles him, day after day : the margins melt as snow on sun.
Today for a non graphical but professional solution (as networking, office, ...) a PC is better than a Mac : try to sell 50 or 150 iMacs to a firm with MS Office when they can have cheaper 100 or 200 PC with MS Office & Windows, or cheaper : 100 or 200 PC with GNU/Linux with StarOffice. That's no realist. Do they need Firewire, do they need Sound, ... ? No they just need a mouse, a keyboard, a screen, a CD-Rom driver (or burner), a floppy disk (sorry), a Zip maybe, and a hard disk.
Others just need the same but with ability to put more than one CD-RW driver, more than one HD, more than one Zip, ... Today, there's no Mac which permits this. The G4 is a closed machine. Fortunately you can put more than one HD, but what about a RACQ ? Do you know how to put one on a Mac ?


Try to think about all of that, and I forgot a lot more, but this is a good start I think.

In spite of all, I will continue to defend Mac and Apple, and I will continue to hope for a better world : "Le monde Apple" (as one of my shirts says).

Viva Apple! Viva Macintosh ! See you every body,
Pierre.


----------



## Clivey (Apr 12, 2005)

<Rant>
I sympathize with your comments.
Apple claim that margins are so small that it's 'difficult' to spread the profits around... a good friend of mine ran a very sucessful Apple Centre in the UK for 10 odd years in the late '80s - he gave because he was fed up chasing £50... The guy I use now makes his money from addon services after people have bought a Mac. Apple fail to appreciate the absolute necessity of having 'evangelists' for their cause, they will spread the word faster and more effectively if they actively help those people rather than trying to stifle them.
As for me, as I have said in the past, I have really tried to 'spread the word', but people will not take the time to 'see' the advantages - the upshot is, if they want one, they will buy one whether I sell it to them or not... the deal is done before I turned up :-(. I then miss the opportunity of getting in the deal and 'holding their hand'.
But if they want people to 'switch', as they actively claim they want to do, then they must help people such as the kind subscribers to this site, to do the work for them - then we all win - don't we? It's a symbiotic relationship. Gimme something half reasonable like the MS Partner program that I can afford and I'll try again. I love the platform and what it can potentially offer. Here's hoping 

<Rant off>


----------



## symphonix (Apr 12, 2005)

> When you select a file in a window and another in elsewhere (in some other window), the both are selected. Fortunately, Apple's Finder only considers the last selected one.



Actually, you'll find you can select files as often as you want in multiple windows. Any action you take will affect the files selected in the current window. You can then switch to another window and the files you picked before are still selected. I consider this quite smart and useful.



> The speed is not shown on a PPP connection with "Internet Connect.app". There is no way (in "System Preferences.app") to use a Connection Script (very usefull when you use a terminal connection).



You can use a connection script. Have a look under System Preferences --> Network --> (your PPP connection) --> PPP options. You'll see an item "Terminal Script" and also options for using a terminal to connect.



> There's no more folder exploration by "1/2 click". I mean : when you drag a file on a folder it was opened using OS 9. This was very (but very very) useful.



This was called Spring Loaded Folders and was reintroduced with 10.2 - have a look in Finder --> Preferences to turn it on.


----------



## maccatalan (Apr 12, 2005)

he he. That's a very old post. I suppose I should repost it to take into account Mac OS X evolutions ;-) 
I posted that back in 2001, when I was using Mac OS X.0 Now my feeling and experience is totally different. Apple event reintroduced the family color labels, and improved a lot the performance issue ;-) 

Thanks for the comments though.


----------



## Viro (Apr 21, 2005)

So, are you and Apple friends now?


----------



## maccatalan (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha ha!
Apple and I are more than friends, we are lovers. ;-) 
That's why I got exasperated.

But let me tell you one thing: I never loved Apple as much as I do since they released Mac OS X.
I am a developer, so I had to look at the API and study how Mac OS X was structured. 
Sincerely, what makes Mac OS X so great is the API (Cocoa) and all the developer tools and API that come with (OpenGL, CoreAudio, ...). However Apple-NeXT did more than just working on that interface, they also made some really good implementation choices and having X11 and all these BSD/*nix tools bundled with the system makes it really great!
When installing a machine on a computer you barely need to install anything else. I mean, if you know how to use bash/tcsh and configure apache, samba, etc. you end-up with a very good and high level server solution.

The version I was referring to in this email was Mac OS X.0 which was very slow. And I was criticizing (trying to) some GUI aspects and features of the Finder from a Mac OS 9 user point of view. But Apple worked a lot and their OS is now the best I know. It was already then the best of general purpose OS in terms of API and unix, but it was slow which made it barely usable. Now Mac OS X is very fast and the GUI keeps improving a lot and so does the API, with a great tradition of innovation at Apple.
In a few words: Jaguar is the first mature release, Panther the second one (rounding edges and making things more uniform) .... but Tiger rocks!!!

To answer you: yes, Apple and I are friends now, and more than ever I do love my Mac and I am proud of it.  

Have a good day,
Pierre.


----------

